# EI dosing with Easy Life's Voogle and Fluid Filter Medium.



## Zak Rafik (12 Sep 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm using the above mentioned products from Easy Life for my planted tank. Personally I find them useful but opinions might differ with members here. 

Anyway, just a bit of info for the members who are dosing Easy Life's Voogle and Fluid Filter Media along with EI fertilizers.

I emailed Easy Life about using their products and EI fertz. Here is the official answer I got from them. 
Hope members will find this useful.

_*Thank you for your interest in our Easy Life products.
It would be better to use Filter Medium separately, because it would remove some ingredients from Voogle and the fertilizers. 
When you use Filter Medium, the water gets cloudy. After a while the water turns crystal clear again, and then you can use other products without any problems. 
However, Voogle and the fertilizers can be added at the same time.*_
*You can keep the UV light running.*

Cheers and Happy weekend.
Raffik


----------



## Alastair (12 Sep 2014)

Just use the fluid filter medium once a month on water change day. I use easylife products too and never noticed any negative impact. The voogle is brilliant for total overall fish health and disease prevention


----------



## Zak Rafik (12 Sep 2014)

Hi
That's great. How long have you been using this product?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

